# Trio of crow calls



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Built these for a guy on a turkey forum. Mesquite, maple and cocobolo, all with osage nibs.

Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking calls Mark and I know they sound good also !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet looking calls. Do you make any for sale?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes I do sell them Red. Those are sold but Im working on a few more. 
Mark


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

very nice lookin crow calls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

nice...


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice job as usual Mark.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Good looking calls, really like the fluting on the center one.


----------

